# My gang



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Lilly and her girl.







Polly recently at Petco







Hermione.







Mr. T from awhile back. We've had so many skin issues with him I'd be embarassed to post pictures of him


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! They all look so sweet and happy. Lucky dogs! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are all gorgeous. I have a bald dog myself, so I am used to it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a pack you have! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome family!!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> They are all gorgeous. I have a bald dog myself, so I am used to it.


I could deal with baldness. It's the oozing hot spots, yeasty toes, ear infections, facial acne and constant scratching that are driving me nutz !!!! 

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

maplewood said:


> I could deal with baldness. It's the oozing hot spots, yeasty toes, ear infections, facial acne and constant scratching that are driving me nutz !!!!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments


Well, we will get that all cleared up on raw :thumb:


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Well, we will get that all cleared up on raw :thumb:


I hope so.. We have tried EVERYTHING else. *sigh*


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you know, I just checked and the thick gunky crap that was growing on my dog's inside of the ear flap is all gone - just a couple of leftovers i scraped right off.

I am definitely encouraged for your kiddo!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

WOW!! Love your pack!!!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> WOW!! Love your pack!!!


Thanks, Me too


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your Mastiff's are beautiful!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I love mastiffs! They are so squishy and lovey.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

WOOO HOOO !! More mastiff owners! Us mastiff owners are GREATLY outnumbered by all the Dane owners.. hahah we need to make a come back!  

Great pics! I love them all. Raw will definitely clear up all the skin issues, with time of course..


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Took the kiddo to the river walk today. Had some carting fun. eace:


----------

